# 240sx engine swap inline 6 2.8



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

ok this post is for a friend, so please dont call me crazy. He is thinking of taking a 280zx motor an L28, L Series In-line 6 Cylinder, 2.8 OHC Engine with a turbo kit. I figure that the radiator will need electric fans and possibly be moved in front of the core support. He dosent want to cut into the firewall if possible. I dont know if this has ever been done before. I told him to just do an sr20det swap, but he wont listen, since he already has the wrecked 280zx. any feedback appreacted. thanks in advance.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

ozzombie13 said:


> ok this post is for a friend, so please dont call me crazy. He is thinking of taking a 280zx motor an L28, L Series In-line 6 Cylinder, 2.8 OHC Engine with a turbo kit. I figure that the radiator will need electric fans and possibly be moved in front of the core support. He dosent want to cut into the firewall if possible. I dont know if this has ever been done before. I told him to just do an sr20det swap, but he wont listen, since he already has the wrecked 280zx. any feedback appreacted. thanks in advance.


I don't think the 280Z has a 2.8L engine, i've been told the have a 280 Cubic inch motor, but i could be wrong.
Either way, you are going to have some major space issues because it is a huge motor.
Radiator will not be able to remain in the stock location, and you will absolutely need an electric fan assembly, gonna need custom engine mounts as well, also, have fun wiring! :hal:


----------



## ozzombie13 (Jul 4, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> I don't think the 280Z has a 2.8L engine, i've been told the have a 280 Cubic inch motor, but i could be wrong.
> Either way, you are going to have some major space issues because it is a huge motor.
> Radiator will not be able to remain in the stock location, and you will absolutely need an electric fan assembly, gonna need custom engine mounts as well, also, have fun wiring! :hal:



yea like i said its not mine so im just sayin what i was told. i dont even know what kind of computer stuff would have to be done, im sure all the guages wouldn't work the same. the 280 motor is injected so it has to have a computer.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

it is a 2.8L. My cousin has 3 of those cars, shes obsessed with em i swear.

All I can say to your friend is that i hope he is one hell of a welder and has a nice DEEP pocket, cause hes gonna need to order quite a few custom parts.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There should be enough room in the engine bay.
Have a browse through the Yahoo japan auctions. Theres bound to be an S13 with an L28.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> it is a 2.8L. My cousin has 3 of those cars, shes obsessed with em i swear.
> 
> All I can say to your friend is that i hope he is one hell of a welder and has a nice DEEP pocket, cause hes gonna need to order quite a few custom parts.


Sounds Right.
Personally I believe you because the guy i heard it from is Full of shit, although his father owns the only 260Z orignally registered in the province of Nova Scotia when it was bought new.

Also, the 280Z is fuel injected so it has a computer.
The 260Z was the middle ground the first 2 years were Carbs, the last 2 years were Fuel Injected, then they brought out the 280Z the uncrowned king of them all.

I've seen some nice 280Z's in my day, but unless your friend knows of or is a machinist, or has skill in fabrication there are gonna be some expensive purchases with that one! Tell Him I say good luck!


----------

